# Disque dur interne ejecté (non reconnu)



## bobo45 (18 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon problème:

J'ai fait installer en janvier dernier un second disque dur d'1To dans mon MacBook Pro 15" Mid-2009 à la place du superdrive et ai remplacé le disque dur initial par un SSD de 256Go.

Tout marchait à la perfection jusqu'à cette semaine où en prenant le portable j'ai constaté que le DD d'1To n'était plus accessible.
J'ai redémarré et il est réapparu normalement.

Mais aujourd'hui en pleine session une notification m'informe que le DD a été éjecté (comme si j'avais retiré une clé USB sans l'éjecté par le finder ...) ??

J'ai parcouru les quelques sujets traitant du cas et il semblerait que ce soit un problème matériel, mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas.

Pourriez vous me conseiller à ce sujet et m'expliquer ce que je peux faire personnellement ou si, à votre avis, je dois contacter le revendeur/installateur pour faire jouer la garantie?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Bobo45


----------



## castelcerf (18 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai quasiment le même souci. Je partage donc ici mon problème afin d'éviter les doublons.

J'ai un macbookpro early 2011, surlequel j'ai installé un dualdrive.
Je tourne en OS X 10.9.5. 
J'ai remplacé mon disque dur originel par un SSD de 500go, et j'ai mis mon ancien disque dur 500go à la place de mon lecteur de DVD; jusque là pas de problème.

Là ou le problème apparaît c'est lorsque j'ai voulu refaire l'opération et remplacer mon ancien disque dur de 500go par un tout neuf de 2to référence: ST2000LM003 HN-M201RAD. depuis lors que cela se corse.

Au tout début le disque n'est pas apparu sur le bureau, j'ai regarder dans utilitaire de disque il était bien là; j'ai donc fait un partition (car j'en avais l'utilité) et hop les 2 partitions sont apparu sur le bureau. 
Seulement à partir de là, lorsque je copie quelquechose sur les disques, au bout d'un moment (assez variable parfois j'arrive à copier jusquà 60go avant que le problème ne survienne) les deux partition sont "ejecté de façon incorrect" et disparaissent complètement. Impossible de les retrouver dans utilitaire de disque par exemple ou même en redémarrant.

J'ai tout d'abord cru à un faux contact. J'ai refait mes branchement de façon plus méticuleuse, le disque est réapparu, mais en fait le problème demeure. Lorsqu'on copie dessus au bout d'un moment (plus ou moins long) il est ejecté et disparait éteindre l'ordi ne suffit pas.

La seule façon que j'ai trouvé pour de le faire réapparaître sans démonter à nouveau mon mac; c'est de faire un Reset PRAM.

Avez vous une idée d'ou pourrait venir le problème et comment vérifier ou corriger celui ci ? 
Merci d'avance.

@bobo si l'un de nous résout le problème, il faudra penser à partager la solution ici pour l'autre ;-)


----------



## gmaa (18 Octobre 2015)

Je ne sais pas mais ne serait-ce pas un pb d'alimentation? Puissance insuffisante.
J'ai eu des pb "similaires" avec des DDE USB via Hub. Quans j'alimente le Hub c'est bon...
Évidemment c'est une "idée"...


----------



## bobo45 (19 Octobre 2015)

Je vois que je ne suis pas seul sur le problème donc c'est plutôt rassurant (deux fois plus de recherche de solution = deux fois plus de chance de résoudre le problème )
Néanmoins je suis semble t'il chanceux comparé à toi car en redémarrant le second DD (d'1To) ré-apparait ...

merci @gmaa. C'est une piste à étudier mais j'ai changé dernièrement de chargeur (l'ancien à rendu l'âme au niveau du connecteur) et je pense que niveau énergie j'ai ce qu'il faut  (sachant que ca marche sans encombres depuis l'installation).

Bref, j'ai appelé MacWay ce matin (ce sont eux qui ont fait l'install des nouveaux DD), et ils me conseillent de :
- décocher _"suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs"_ dans _Paramètres_ > _économie d'énergie_.​D'après eux, c'est ce qui cause la déconnection intempestive du DD. Je ne suis pas convaincu car c'est arrivé l'autre jour en pleine session mais vu les compétences des techniciens SAV MacWay (qui doivent dépasser DE LOIN les miennes), je mets le MacBookPro à l'essai pendant quelques semaines pour voir si le problème persiste ou non.

Par ailleurs, ils me disent que ca peux aussi venir d'un fichier corrompu.
Du coup, ils me conseillent en second étape de re-formater le disque dur puis de scanner le DD afin de réparer le fichier corrompu. Pour cela, ils me conseillent d'utiliser "DiskWarrior". 119$ ca fait cher pour un particulier !

En tout cas @castelcerf je te tiens au courant de l'évolution d'ici quelques semaines maximum et n'hésites pas à faire de même de ton côté !


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2015)

Si tu reformates le disque dur, il n'y aura plus de fichiers dessus... Peu de chance que tu en détectes un corrompu si tu scannes le disque APRÈS l'avoir formaté !


----------



## castelcerf (19 Octobre 2015)

Bon de mon côté le problème est identifié je pense.
L'optical bay sur les macbookpro early 2011 17 ne supporte pas le SATA 3 bien que possédant un bus en SATA 3.
Même problème que ici:
http://forum.hddguru.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=29040

Je vais tester de brider le disque en SATA2 avec des cavaliers; en suivant ce modèle: http://support.seagate.com/kbimg/3178-1.gif
mais je ne suis pas sûr du succès de l'opération.

Sinon je crois que je suis un peu coincé;. reste plsu qu'à me racheter un disque de seulement 1to qui soit bien en SATA2 lui... et revendre le SATA3 ou le mettre dans un boitié externe :/


----------



## bobo45 (19 Octobre 2015)

@r e m y : lol 
Je sais que j'ai l'air d'une b**e en IT mais j'ai quand même quelques notions 
Vu que je ne compte pas perdre toutes mes données (photo, musiques ...), je compte bien en faire une copie avant le formatage pour ensuite les ré-installer dessus.
D'où la nécessité de scanner les données après coup (ou avant le reformatage d'ailleurs)

@castelcerf : cool et pas cool en même temps ! C'est bien que tu aies identifié le problème, moins que tu soit obligé de brider !
Bon courage en tout cas et si le problème persiste, n'hésites pas à utiliser mon post pour nous faire ton retour.

Perso comme je disais plus haut, j'attends quelques temps pour voir si c'était vraiment la solution ou pas.


----------

